# 96 Maxima Electrical problem



## jaschlicht (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a 96 Maxima that's having some electrical issues. It started out with the guages (in June) not working intermittantly. It started out that they would briefly go out and then come right back on, then it progressed to them staying off a longer duration and more frequently. I also had a problem with the engine not wanting to crank over a couple times, however, that only happened once or twice. I took it to the shop and had it checked out and was told the ignition switch was bad so I dished out $300 for the repair. When I drove the car home, I noticed the Fan would not work, so I took it back to the shop right away. They looked at it and said the relay for the fan was bad and replaced it. When I picked the car up, the fan would only work intermittantly, so I took it right back. Turns out when you press down on the relay the fan would then run. I did this for a week and it got to where you had to hold the relay down continuously in order to get the fan to stay on. I then rigged up a piece of plastic wedged next to the relay with duct tape to keep pressure against the relay thus keeping the fan running. This fan has been running fine now for a couple months, but now the guages are intermittantly not working again. Also noticed the power windows are now not working. I have spent $300 on the switch and another $100 for the relay. I called the shop where I had the work done and they said they could take another look at it. I was told I wouldn't be charged unless this was a new problem. I'm thinking the original problem was never really diagnosed correctly. I'm wondering if there is a loose connection somewhere down near the fusebox close to where the relays connect. Anyone else had any similar problems with their Maxima?


----------



## jaschlicht (Aug 17, 2007)

I also forgot to mention that the check engine light came on when I had the original problem. The tech indicated he was getting false readings because of the electrical problem. The light hasn't come on since the original attempt at the repair.


----------



## jaschlicht (Aug 17, 2007)

Took car in for the repair! Turns out it was a loose connection within the fusebox/relay box. Seems to be working fine now. Too bad I had to dish out nearly $400 for uneccassary repairs (Ignition switch and relay) when all it turned out to be was a loose connection. Good thing I wasn't charged for this last visit.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Did you ask for a refund for the parts that they installed because of their mis-diagnosis? I would've...


----------

